# Clamoroso: lo Schalke 04 rescinde contratti Boateng e Sam!



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

*
Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*


----


Con una nota apparsa sul sito ufficiale, lo Schalke 04 comunica di aver sospeso i calciatori Kevin Prince Boateng e Sidney Sam. Ancora da chiarire se i contratti sono stati contestualmente rescissi o meno.

Ecco la nota: _"Il Direttore Sportivo Horst Heldt aveva preannunciato importanti conseguenze dopo la sconfitta di domenica a Colonia e le prime decisioni sono state prese: *Kevin-Prince Boateng e Sidney Sam sono stati sospesi con effetto immediato*. Marco Hoger, invece, verrà sospeso dagli allenamenti e dalle attività della prima squadra fino a sabato 16 maggio"._


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Con una nota apparsa sul sito ufficiale, lo Schalke 04 comunica di aver sospeso i calciatori Kevin Prince Boateng e Sidney Sam. Ancora da chiarire se i contratti sono stati contestualmente rescissi o meno.
> 
> Ecco la nota: _"Il Direttore Sportivo Horst Heldt aveva preannunciato importanti conseguenze dopo la sconfitta di domenica a Colonia e le prime decisioni sono state prese: *Kevin-Prince Boateng e Sidney Sam sono stati sospesi con effetto immediato*. Marco Hoger, invece, verrà sospeso dagli allenamenti e dalle attività della prima squadra fino a sabato 16 maggio"._



Non so il tedesco,ma il comunicato della pagina ufficiale in inglese dice chiaramente _released_.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so il tedesco,ma il comunicato della pagina ufficiale in inglese dice chiaramente _released_.



Di Marzio parla di sospensione, comunque per chi sa il tedesco il comunicato è questo: _"Nach der Niederlage am Sonntag (10.5.) beim 1. FC Köln hatte Schalkes Manager Horst Heldt Konsequenzen angekündigt, nun sind die ersten Maßnahmen festgelegt: Kevin-Prince Boateng und Sidney Sam sind mit sofortiger Wirkung freigestellt. Marco Höger wird bis einschließlich Samstag (16.5.) vom Trainings- und Spielbetrieb suspendiert."_

Traducendolo in italiano esce fuori la parola "gratuiti", quindi probabile gli sia stato pure rescisso il contratto. Mi domando cos'abbiano combinato per un simile provvedimento


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Gallo si starà già leccando i baffi


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2015)

Boateng lo rimpiangeremo (cit.)

Ora è pronto per la MLS o per qualche campionato insulso.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2015)

Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi .. brrrrr sto già tremando


----------



## prebozzio (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*
> 
> 
> ...


Per me Boateng va alla Juve. E ci starebbe benissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*
> 
> 
> ...



Che arrivi presto giugno e con esso la cessione... ormai ogni notizia di questo genere ci fa sussultare


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*
> 
> 
> ...



Ti aspetto Prince.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Maggio 2015)

Boateng + Taarabt e mettiamoci anche Sam


----------



## Doctore (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Che arrivi presto giugno e con esso la cessione... ormai ogni notizia di questo genere ci fa sussultare



anche solo vincere una partita della serie A...gia si parla di riscato di destro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2015)

Vuoi vedere che...


----------



## hiei87 (11 Maggio 2015)

Dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2015)

boateng serio e con voglia di fare è un conto, ma se arriva il prince suppontente dell'ultimo anno, viziato e che si crede una star, che vada pure a marcire in MLS.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Maggio 2015)

Ho letto per poco impegno, probabilmente non si allenava bene (ricordo quella volta che litigo con il cameran di MC  ) anche perchè in campo ultimamente gioca poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> boateng serio e con voglia di fare è un conto, ma se arriva il prince suppontente dell'ultimo anno, viziato e che si crede una star, che vada pure a marcire in MLS.


Non è un giocatore professionale, non lo voglio assolutamente. Già abbiamo abbastanza gatte da pelare, non ci serve un'altra testa calda in rosa.


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Maggio 2015)

A questo punto credo che Boateng torni. Per la gioia nostra e della Satta. Più di quest'ultima.

Yuhu...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2015)

galliani ha già fiutato il colpo...


----------



## Iblahimovic (11 Maggio 2015)

Galliani felice come una pasqua


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2015)

Purtroppo o per fortuna, non mi sento di escludere un suo ritorno (come riserva). Anche se il suo passaggio in MLS sembra comunque una possibilità concreta.

Si dice che Boateng anche in Germania pensi più alla mondanità che al campo.

Sarà poi un caso, ma da quando si è messo con la Satta si è sgonfiato quasi del tutto. Lol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2015)

A Gelsenkirchen evidentemente non sapevano più come disfarsene.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*
> 
> 
> ...



Comunque Sam>>>>>Cerci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*
> 
> 
> ...



Licenziato per scarsa professionalità da quel che si legge.

Abbiamo proprio bisogno di giocatori così, non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2015)

Heldt e incapace quanto Galliani. In una situazione precaria crea ultrerio problemi.

Il problema principale dello Schalke e questo: non c'e mai pace, cambiano sempre allenatori o creano casi del genere invece di lavorare. Heldt e il primo responsabile ma se ne rende minimamente conto.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Heldt e incapace quanto Galliani. In una situazione precaria crea ultrerio problemi.
> 
> Il problema principale dello Schalke e questo: non c'e mai pace, cambiano sempre allenatori o creano casi del genere invece di lavorare. Heldt e il primo responsabile ma se ne rende minimamente conto.



Mi piacerebbe vederlo insieme a zamparini questo.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Aggiornamento: lo Schalke 04 ha rescisso con effetto immediato i contratti di Kevin Prince Boateng e Sam*
> 
> 
> ...



Non mi stupisce, ve lo dicevo anche ai tempi nostri che questo era più i giorni che non si allenava per "problemini" che quelli in cui era con i compagni a milanello.

E da mesi vi dico che il suo futuro è la MLS dove non guardano solo il lato sportivo ma anche e sopratutto quello di immagine e marketing ed in quest'ottica Kevin è assolutamente perfetto. Poi la Satta è pure nata in America, il loro futuro è li.


----------



## Renegade (11 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> boateng serio e con voglia di fare è un conto, ma se arriva il prince suppontente dell'ultimo anno, viziato e che si crede una star, che vada pure a marcire in MLS.



Esatto. In ogni caso andrà in una tra Roma, Juventus e Milan.
Detto ciò... Lo Shalke 04 licenzia i calciatori per poco impegno e condotta antiprofessionale. Noi invece i cessi li lodiamo pure oltre che strapagarli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2015)

A Galliani gli sono già drizzate le antenne a sentire la notizia


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A questo punto credo che Boateng torni. Per la gioia nostra e della Satta. Più di quest'ultima.
> 
> Yuhu...



come minimo galliani ci propina di nuovo la storia dei "certi amori non finiscono".


----------



## Djici (11 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. In ogni caso andrà in una tra Roma, Juventus e Milan.
> Detto ciò... Lo Shalke 04 licenzia i calciatori per poco impegno e condotta antiprofessionale. Noi invece i cessi li lodiamo pure oltre che strapagarli.



Da noi spalmano


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2015)

*Arriva la rettifica del club: Boateng e Sam sono "solo" sospesi indefinitamente. Si è trattato di un errore di traduzione dal tedesco all'inglese da parte dell'ufficio stampa dello Schalke.*


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Arriva la rettifica del club: Boateng e Sam sono "solo" sospesi indefinitamente. Si è trattato di un errore di traduzione dal tedesco all'inglese da parte dell'ufficio stampa dello Schalke.*



Giustamente qualcosa dai cartellini vogliono prendere, nel frattempo buste paga bloccate e multa salata, evidentemente hanno la giusta causa.


----------



## Serginho (12 Maggio 2015)

Boateng è il cugino di Balotelli. Entrambi non si allenano e si vedono i risultati. Li salav il fatto che siano due personaggi televisivi, altrimenti ora sarebbero a pulire i cessi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Arriva la rettifica del club: Boateng e Sam sono "solo" sospesi indefinitamente. Si è trattato di un errore di traduzione dal tedesco all'inglese da parte dell'ufficio stampa dello Schalke.*



Ecco, allora il mio dubbio iniziale era legittimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Arriva la rettifica del club: Boateng e Sam sono "solo" sospesi indefinitamente. Si è trattato di un errore di traduzione dal tedesco all'inglese da parte dell'ufficio stampa dello Schalke.*



Ah ecco mi sembrava un pò strano,detto questo Boateng in estate fa le valigie comunque.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Boateng è il cugino di Balotelli. Entrambi non si allenano e si vedono i risultati. Li salav il fatto che siano due personaggi televisivi, altrimenti ora sarebbero a pulire i cessi



Mi ricordo quando vidi un allenamento in preparazione alla stagione 2013-2014 e sti due anzichè allenarsi e fare stretching ridacchiavano come due bambini che fanno le maracalle


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Boateng è il cugino di Balotelli. Entrambi non si allenano e si vedono i risultati. Li salav il fatto che siano due personaggi televisivi, altrimenti ora sarebbero a pulire i cessi



Assolutamente si, infatti per entrambi si parla di MLS, campionato dove non è importante solo l'aspetto tecnico ma anche tantissimo quello del marketing


----------



## davoreb (12 Maggio 2015)

Boateng per doti fisiche e tecniche poteva diventare una grande mezz'ala di inserimento, ricordo un Milan Juve dove in quel ruolo ha cancellato Vidal.

Purtroppo da mezzapunta vale poco.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Maggio 2015)

A livello di dinamismo (che era uno dei suoi punti di forza), ha perso parecchio con gli anni, non so se per i problemi fisici o per la scarsa professionalità.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A livello di dinamismo (che era uno dei suoi punti di forza), ha perso parecchio con gli anni, non so se per i problemi fisici o per la scarsa professionalità.



Questa tua considerazione è assolutamente vera post intervento al ginocchio, è un giocatore comunque ancora relativamente giovane che ha semplicemente bisogno di nuovi stimoli e sopratutto di ripartire con una preparazione estiva come si deve.


----------

